# 6) I Guerrieri: Ambro,Gattuso,Lodetti,Trapattoni,Desailly,Rijkaard



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2014)

Il sesto appuntamento con la Hall of Fame ci proietta al fianco delle colonne d'ercole sulle quali si è costruita la storia rossonera. Pilastri infaticabili che hanno avuto il compito di correre soprattutto per gli altri, mettendosi al servizio della squadra. Forza, spirito e anche classe: sono i Guerrieri rossoneri!

Buona visione.

Video documentario: 

Watch Videos Online | 6. I Guerrieri (Ambrosini, Gattuso, Lodetti, Trapattoni, Desailly, Rijkaard) | Veoh.com


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

mamma mia Rijkaard...quelle poche volte che l'ho visto aveva un altro passo rispetto agli altri


----------



## folletto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Rijkard era un campione, metterlo tra i "guerrieri" è quasi offensivo nei suoi confronti


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Rijkard era un campione, metterlo tra i "guerrieri" è quasi offensivo nei suoi confronti



Concordo. Giocatore di tecnica superiore, dotato di visione di gioco, capacità difensiva, offensive, gioco aereo. Per me giocatore chiave dell'epopea di Sacchi e Capello. Giocatore irripetibile.


----------



## Djici (22 Febbraio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Giocatore di tecnica superiore, dotato di visione di gioco, capacità difensiva, offensive, gioco aereo. Per me giocatore chiave dell'epopea di Sacchi e Capello. Giocatore irripetibile.



Lui come Gullit sono giocatori con caratteristiche quasi uniche nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Renegade (22 Febbraio 2015)

Rijkaard un fenomeno assoluto. Un calciatore che era praticamente TUTTO. Difensore centrale, centrocampista centrale, rifinitore, attaccante di supporto. Strapotere fisico, doppia fase, modernissimo, tiro, colpo di testa. TUTTO.

In ogni caso come mediano puro, come difensivista e come capacità di marcatura asfissiante ed in ogni dove, credo sia ineccepibile che Trapattoni sia il migliore.

Una menzione d'onore anche per Desailly, peccato che come per Weah non è mai stato così grande come gli altri.


----------



## dioscuro84 (2 Marzo 2015)

Altro che guerriero Rijkaard era un fenomeno con la F maiuscola, fuoriclasse totale, il centrocampista più forte del calcio moderno per me. Aveva le due fasi, era interditore e difensore centrale, possenza fisica, ottimo fiuto del gol specie di testa, ma anche in acrobazia e con tiro da fuori, tempi di inserimento, visione di gioco e piede da ultimo passaggio!!
Insieme a Van Basten era certamente quello che faceva la differenza, Gullit era una spanna sotto a loro due per me come classe pura.
Ho rivisto alcune partite dell'epoca e quando mancava lui in mezzo mancava tanto, esattamente come quando mancava Marco davanti dove la media gol scendeva da 3 gol a partita a 1..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Marzo 2015)

Rijkaard era dio


----------



## dioscuro84 (14 Aprile 2015)

Gol pesanti e bellissimi che fenomeno!!


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

De Jong allaccia gli scarpini a tutti loro. Ci serve un vero inteditore capace di fare le due fasi. Non un difensore aggiunto come l'olandese, che è solo un danno in una squadra già rodata. Ad oggi come guerriero sul mercato prenderei uno tra i due Bender o Khedira.


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

Rijkaard era mostruoso..muscoloso,rapido,stecca da fuori area,colpo di testa..l'unico giocatore che al giorno d'oggi me lo ricorda parecchio è Pogba


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Gennaio 2017)

Auguri Ringhio! Quanto ci manchi...


----------



## Molenko (30 Settembre 2019)

Un topic singolo su Gattuso non c'è quindi lo scrivo qui:

*68 PUNTI CON CALHANOGLU, SUSO, RICARDO RODRIGUEZ E MUSACCHIO.

68 PUNTI

68.*

E la gente si lamentava del gioco.. Ma porc..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Ottobre 2019)

Ma senza Gattuso e con un "vero allenatore" non dovevamo essere quarti?


----------

